# safe racks for jerky?



## faeriegrove (Feb 8, 2016)

I can't find the other posts that talk about which racks are safe.

We built a homemade smoker out of an old freezer, using the freezer racks as shelving, but now we're not sure if these shelves are safe to use for jerky?

when we peel off the jerky, a little shiny stuff from the shelf is left on the jerky and has a metallic taste -- this does not seem good!

A couple of the shelves are from an old oven - are these okay?  how do you tell if they have been coated with something unsafe?

I've also tried something like a "frogmat" but after a few uses, they are becoming brittle and cracking as I'm peeling off the dried jerky pieces.


----------



## tropics (Feb 8, 2016)

Being as you made a smoker take a look at this rack,you could do something like this.Post some pics of it

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

Any type of stainless will work. You can use plain steel too, but you will need to season it if you do with flaxseed oil , or vegetable oil. The Q-mats sold by Todd at Amaze N Smokers work really well for jerky. I've had mine for close to 2 years and all I have to do is hose them off after use.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2016)

Refer shelf manufacturing has changed over the years. It would be hard to tell if they are safe or not. If metal is coming off on the jerky, that is not a good thing. Chrome/Nickle plate like on many grill grates are fine and as mentioned stainless steel or steel expanded metal. Find an alternate rack or get some QMATZ...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2016)

Put the meat on Todd's Q-Matz then on the shelves.....   His Matz are Teflon coated....  Below is a pic of some salmon I recently smoked using them..... nothing sticks to them or barely sticks...  hot water rinse and a little soap on a paper towel and they are clean...  Use on indirect heat only...  Todd says they are good to around 500 deg. F...   I don't take mine above 300 ish....  I use them in my dehydrator and smoker...

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46













Atl Sal in the smoker 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## faeriegrove (Feb 8, 2016)

thanks all for the responses!

taking a look at the Q-mats, I realize I have an Excaliber dehyrator that has similar looking mats in them, so next time I make jerky, I'll use those mats in my smoker!  

I really like the wooden dowel idea, also...... we still have plenty of room in the smoker to add more shelves, dowels, etc.

About the Q Mats -- says they are teflon coated.  I've heard teflon is not good if you ingest it (like from peeling fry pans?)

but they say "food-safe" and FDA approved (which doesn't comfort me much)

now back to washing all the meat bits off those darn metal racks, that don't fit in the dishwasher!


----------

